# Do you need PCT from DBOL?



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

Just wondering guys. Mates looking at a Dbol only cycle. Ive advised him against it but hes still asking me for them so im wondering if he needs PCT too. He said that hes done a Dbol only cycle before and done PCT but i dont want it to be me that is to blame for gyno and stuff.

Ive heard both arguments but he wants to know soon so just wondering what peoples thoughts are

Thanks, Ducky


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

PCT is must after dbol, atleast some clomid, btw dbol only cycle sux add some undestor atleast and PCT clomid+salbutamol, low dosage nolva.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## mills91 (Sep 18, 2012)

Mehhh, I've done a dbol only cycle with a Nolva PCT at 20mg a day for 3 weeks and I've done a dbol cycle without any PCT

Didn't notice the slightest bit of difference and if I was to do another I probably wouldn't bother.

No need for Clomid I'd say, way to OTT. 20mg a day Nolva for a few weeks would be perfectly adequate


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

I saw a blood test after 6 weeks of Var only 60mg a day and there was barely any shutdown but still he went for 2 weeks clomid 50 a day.

Like stated above. Some people might get away with oral only and maybe take some nolva to get back on track.

I would do it only to avoid gyno in any case.


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

Also, Clomid it self cant be to bad. Maybe it would contribute to some gains during the pct so why not. Unless it makes you feel like ****.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

HelloDumbbell said:


> Also, Clomid it self cant be to bad. Maybe it would contribute to some gains during the pct so why not. Unless it makes you feel like ****.


You think clomid would contribute to gains in pct ? I very much doubt it and I also very much doubt you will see anything but a loss in weight through pct after a dbol only cycle because of the water coming off.

OP I would run a pct of nolva at 20mg ed for 3 or 4 weeks just to prevent gyno


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I wouldn't bother....


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Defaced said:


> PCT is must after dbol, atleast some clomid, btw dbol only cycle sux add some undestor atleast and PCT clomid+salbutamol, low dosage nolva.


Why? Do you actually know anything about andrology, endocrinology or the MOA of dbol?

OP, i wouldn't bother, i kept 12lbs of the 18lbs i gained on my first dbol cycle, the 6lb i lost was a bit of fat and water.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

HelloDumbbell said:


> Also, Clomid it self cant be to bad. *Maybe it would contribute to some gains during the pct so why not.* Unless it makes you feel like ****.


What planet did you say you were on again?


----------



## Defaced (Sep 21, 2013)

My libido always sux on dbol without test (used once as bridge) thats why i prefer low dose 2 week pct after thats all. :cool2:


----------



## HelloDumbbell (Sep 5, 2013)

Mars said:


> What planet did you say you were on again?


There is a ton of studies showing clomid can boost testosterone levels even if they are on normal range.

If the levels raise it helps you when coming off drug that can cause estrogen rebound regardless if you are shut down.

What is so weird on it ? Honestly I don´t know.


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

Every hormone requires one bud


----------



## MincedMuscle (Aug 6, 2012)

HelloDumbbell said:


> There is a ton of studies showing clomid can boost testosterone levels even if they are on normal range.
> 
> If the levels raise it helps you when coming off drug that can cause estrogen rebound regardless if you are shut down.
> 
> What is so weird on it ? Honestly I don´t know.


Clomid itself can cause estrogen rebound. Get hcg and a suicide aromatase inhibitor like aromasin.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I have don't dbol without pct before, and test with out pct also and both with pct. And I can honestly say I *felt* no different and loss of gains were no different either.

At the end of the day make your own mind up, but in my opinion its money for nothing. You want to keep something in the cupboard for gyno but I wouldnt bother with pct.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

HelloDumbbell said:


> *There is a ton of studies showing clomid can boost testosterone levels even if they are on normal range. *
> 
> *
> If the levels raise it helps you when coming off drug that can cause estrogen rebound regardless if you are shut down. *
> ...


Now i know that you really are on a different planet.

Do you honestly think this is really as simplistic as this? Endocrinology is a complicated subject, i should know, iv'e been studying it for over 6 years.

As for the MOA of clomid at the hypothalmus and it's effects i would suggest you do a lot more in depth reading.


----------



## Lighty02 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok so are we saying no pct? I've lost it


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

I think we are saying everyone is different and you need to find out for yourself


----------

